# Italian Coach Built



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Basically, two months ago we purchased a CI Rivera quite old for a dealer with a 6 month guarantee on anything. A week later we collected it with a brand new MOT and then went on holiday in the car. So it was not for nearly a month that I got around to checking it out. To cut a long story short, the week in which everything should have been PD Eyed and habitation checked was not. So the dealer who is miles away told us to book it in locally, have any work done that was needed and he would pay the bill. He has already promptly paid for a new leisure battery.

The nearest place to us merely does caravans but as the bit on the back bears a similarity to one, I booked it in there. The van bit is fine.

Yesterday I booked it in with a list of things that should have been done before we got it. They read the list and then said as it is Italian they will not do any work on the mains or the gas as Italian built apparently is not up to UK standards and they will take no responsibility.

I am hoping that the faults I have listed do not actually have anything to do with the mains or gas itself but I do wonder if this is a country wide attitude and if so, what happens if I do have a prob with the gas or mains.


Grateful for a clue.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser,

No, it's not a countrywide problem. It's just that parts of the UK caravan industry are stuck in a time warp and many service departments don't even yet know about new European gas standards, for example.

I was at Brownhills last year and the Service Manager told me that he couldn't test and service my Hobby gas installation as it wasn't British Standard. In actual fact, my installation is to the new European standard and he wasn't even aware of what that was. At the time, the showroom was full of new Rapido's all sporting the new European gas installation! How did they manage a PDI, I wonder. 

Electrical installations on Italian vans are usually pretty similar to British one's with the possible exception of the outlet sockets.

I'd try and find a dealer who cares about Customer Service if I were in your shoes. There are a number who specialise in Italians (or continentals generally). If you post what part of the country you live in, I feel sure that you will get some recommendations from this forum.

Good luck,
Steve


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I dont believe that the CI vans do not have a comparable system to the British Vans, there are too many of them around (to be unsafe or otherwise) There is no problems taking a motorhome into an NCC/CC/C&CC type workshop for habitation work normally.

Steve C - Thats a bit of a laugh I thought Brownhills imported Hobby, how do they explain that they cant work on them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

In fairness to Brownhills, when I took it for it's annual inspection this year, they had caught up with European standards but last year, at the time, they were my thoughts also.

I don't normally deal with Brownhills except for the annual (warranty conditional) check but I do hear some dismal stuff from their regular customers when I am in their waiting room. (Imported my Hobby new from Germany).

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pusser,

All properly imported Italian 'vans should have gas and electric installation up to and/or exceeding UK standards, what the dealer probably mean't was he's unfamiliar with the systems fitted although, as Steve says most of these systems are almost the same or similar as UK ones.

My old Mobilvetta had problems and the importer/dealer is quite a way away (100 miles), on two occasions they came and collected the van for repairs and delivered it back again, give it a try with your original dealer, or at least, take the 'van back to them and demand a courtesy car (in the nicest possible way of course). After all they are the ones who didnt do the work properly in the first place.

good luck,

pete.


----------



## 90353 (May 1, 2005)

I've got a 2002 CI Carioca, and as far as I can see everything is compliant or compatible with British kit. We purchased it from Barrons, and were never told that it wasn't compliant, although to be fair I never asked.

Mains electric is all 240V with british sockets. Gas is just a pipe metal/rubber) which I stuck a standard propane bottle and regulator on the end.

I suspect the other poster is spot on when he reckons that the caravan dealer is not bright enough to cope with anything with an engine!

gary


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks to all for the advice and pointers. The m\h is now in their hands so I can do little but wait and see what transpires. Perhaps because of the age of the m\h the repair shop thought that was when electricity first came out.

I do know that if things are not sorted for one reason or another, I think my wife who stands no nonsense from anyone and is amazingly articulate when she is angry, will insist on taking it back and getting our money returned.

I did make some very big mistakes, stupid even as I had read many articles on this site about buying m\h's and broke every rule in the book. In a nut shell, my present position is really self inflicted.

When I do buy another either in the very near future or distant future depending on current outcomes, I think I will not only take the m\h check list with me, but a barrister, an AA engineer,

Years ago I read in a mag that unlike car dealers, m\h dealers where warm and friendly, helpful and honest and wouldn't be seen dead selling a m\h that hadn't come up to their own exacting standards.

Looks like things have changed since then.

p.s. I live in Aylesbury, Bucks and quite away from Chelston who I think is nearest in Banbury where I believe a cocked horse was once ridden.


----------



## 91727 (May 1, 2005)

I feel I should put a word in here for Brownhills as my PERSONAL experience with them has been very good. I bought my Hobby 750 new from them about 2 years ago which had a number of the usual new van niggles, but they were sorted quickly and courteously. Certainly better than the dealer I bought my previous Italian van from.

To go back to the subject of Italian coach builts, there is an excellent owners club who offer technical advice and an extremely active social calender.

The website www.gemclub.co.uk is hopelessly out of date (my fault I'm afraid) but the contact details on the membership application form are correct.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Clark - Can you arrange to be there when I go for my check next January. I nearly lost the will to live listening to my fellow humans in the waiting room last time. Would appreciate some positive company next time.

How'd the 750 stand up to the extended run on the continent by the way. I bought my 650 while looking for a Hymer but I've been delighted with it and would be very loath to change now.

Steve


----------



## 91727 (May 1, 2005)

I've heard some moans about Brownhills too, but as I said, personally I have been more than satisfied. I think motorhome dealer knocking has become a bit of a sport!

The 750 was superb on our trip. We were away for 11 months, 5 months of which were in Greece. We had no problems whatsoever, if you don't count getting the bike rack wrapped in a tree doing a U turn! Fortunately no serious damage.... 

I had the first annual service done at a Fiat dealer just outside Rome. Very reasonable price, but the camp site owner who arranged it for me said he was ashamed of his fellow countrymen but warned us to stay with the vehicle during the service otherwise it may not be there when we got back with all knowledge of it denied! 

All in all, the 750 suits us down to the ground. Its our 3rd motorhome so we reckon we have got it about right now. That hasn't stopped me tinkering and updating as you do, so it now has a number of extras including full leather upholstery - very nice!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sitrep on my m\home which you may remember had its PDI overlooked :roll: 

The supplier of my m\h which I will not name as he is collecting it on Wednesday and having it for two weeks to put right everything rather than us getting our money back and it would be unfair if this effort is undermined. If all is well when we get it back then I shall probably report that he made a big error but has done everything to put it right. If it is not right then I shall be opening a brand new topic.

But what is interesting, some may not believe what I am about to right is that the supplier said earlier, book it in to anywhere local and have all the work done and he will pay for it. Fair enough I suspect.

Last Monday I booked it in to Center Caravans of Oxford to have about ten items mended or replaced or added if missing. One of these was the zig panel which in all fairness may be responsible for another 5 items that are not working, including the trauma boiler, roof light, water level indicator, battery indicator, missing rod on awning, radio aerial which fell off, a rear reflector etc... Center Caravans said they would need for the whole week.

On Thursday I phoned up to find out the state of play. "It's ready," said the voice at th other end, did no one phone you up to tell you." "No," said I utilising my quick wit and Sarcasm.

I went on, "Did you manage to sort out everything?"

"Not everything", said the voice.

"Did you manage to sort out the boiler?"

"Ah, no we couldn't do that."

"Did you manage to sort out the zig unit?"

"Ah, no I'm afraid not."

"What did you sort out?" I said thinking this may shorten the interrogation somewhat and boy did it.

A great big rustle of paperwork and the voice said, "We did manage to replace the light bulb in the roof."

"Anything else," I asked sympathetically.

"Ah, well we would have done the aerial but we couldn't find it. Did it use to be on a covered hole on the roof?"

"No," I said, "It is that thing stuck by the passenger door over the wheel arch. If you look at some cars in your car park you will probably see one that has an aerial which should help you identity it."

So on the Friday, I went to Center Caravans to collect my beast.

I was presented with a bill for £46.42 being in full payment for a light bulb but included one hours labour because they had identified that the zig panel needed replacing although they were unable to order another one.

But it has given me an idea. In future when I get computers to repair I shall just keep them for a week and then send them back saying what I think is wrong with it but I am unable to do it. I can then get another job and do this one at lunch breaks and earn a fortune.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have resurrected this post because today my M\home is back with me sorted in every respect. I purchased the m\home from P&P campers in Portsmouth and although the PDI cockup (which was really the fault of the outwork company) was a biggish problem, P&P sent drivers up to Bucks to collect, repair and return. So I really think that this company puts itself out to correct problems if they occur, plus they are really nice people to deal with.

There will always be cockups but I think the most essential item is how the cockup is sorted and here P&P excelled in my book putting themselves out far more than it appears the big boys do when they are selling new ones. P&P are agents for Remor and Mclouis and I can say the previous owners of mine bought a Mcllouis and they are most happy and at present somewhere in France on a full timing experience.

So if you are down that way, have a look in.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Glad you have finally got it sorted  Now go and enjoy!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm pleased you got your motorhome sorted out Pusser but I'm a bit confused as to why it was not PDI's before you collected it? When I got my aged one I gave the dealers a list of everything I wanted fixed when I agreed to buy it & they did all that plus checked it all over to their own satisfaction before I collected it & paid. A couple of minor things came to light afterwards which they immediately sorted, lending me a courtesy car so they could keep it for a couple of days.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You are right to be confused Caz - the dealers kept it for a week before we took over it to fix a few things. When we collected it, we assumed the work had been done and then went on holiday for two weeks in a car before coming home and just trying things out. The first thing was the leisure battery so the dealer told us to get one and he would pay for it - which he did promptly. Then it dawned on me that nothing had been checked or even tested other than a new Mot.

The dealer said for us to book it into a local dealers and have all work done and he would pay for it. We booked it in to Center Caravans near Oxford for all the work to be done. After on week they had repaired just a light bulb which has gone already. I shall be ringing them up as we paid £46 for this light bulb in effect. This company is as about as useful as a cat flap in a submarine and are main Swift Dealers for caravans only.

The fault turned out to be a loose wire in the zig which was fixed within ten minutes by our dealer who collected and returned out m\home twixt Portsmouth and Aylesbury. All work has been done so I do find I have to recommend these people P&P car and campervans of Portsmouth (they are dealers for some rather tastey Mclouis m\homes at extraordinary prices) who broke their backs trying to get things right for us after their cock up.

Our first trip is to the South Coast with 3 grandchildren this Wednesday and coming home again Saturday. I am using this as a familiarisation cruise.

I haven't been so excited since I changed my pills.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Pusser, I'm glad that at last everything seems to be sorted out and that you can at last get round to enjoying your new motorhome.
Let's face it, that's what you bought it for. not to be worrying when it was going to be fit to use.

Regards


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

many thanks gillian. I will of course report fully on my return next weekend assuming I am not being detained at HM pleasure.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: hey really glad to hear ya got your van sorted, so now its off galavanting-yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!don't forget to wave, we have just been up to and back from ranskill, nearly gave up waving, but then hubby flashed and we got waved at, and loads seemed to come out when it was dark (mh's- not flashers!) like slugs and snails i spose! any way happy travels!!! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Many thanks Raine - I will certainly flash


----------

